# Installation de Linux Debian



## Ccyber (21 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

 je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un ibook 12" G4 1GHz. J'ai essayé d'installer uniquement linux Debian sur cette ordinateur en suivant les conseils du site http://twolife.org/debian/ibook.php. Après avoir graver l'iso d'installe précisé (beta4_sarge-powerpc-netinst.iso) l'installation se passe correctement jusqu'au partitionnement du disque où j'ai un problème avec la partition de boot "bootstrap" qui doit faire 800Ko (j'ai essayé plusieurs configuration différente: taille;>800Ko 820Ko, type; NewWorld ext2 ext3, nom: Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap) et que linux ne détecte pas et donc ne peu installer yaboot.



 Parmi les personnes ayant eu ce problème il y en a une qui a peu passer outre en formatant la partition Apple_Bootstrap sous Mac OS X en HFS (il me semble ou un nom approchant).



 Le problème est que l'installation de Mac OS X ne s'effectue plus correctement. Après avoir choisi la langue d'installation et le chargement de quelque module il n'est plus possible de cliquer sur continue ou d'ouvrir le menu en haut de l'écran. Par contre si je lance le programme Disk Utility (présent dans le Menu en haut de l'écran avant de cliquer sur continue lors du choix de la langue) j'obtient le message d'erreur suivant : Disk Utility started, but a background process needed in disk Utility didn't start properly. Please quit and restart Disk Utility.



    De plus dans le fichier log il y a les erreurs suivantes: 

      can't get device for PCI2/ata-6@D/@0;3,\\:tbxi:3

    Startup Disk E[110] Error setting the Startup Disk



    Si quelqu'un a une idée !!!



    Merci d'avance


----------



## Ccyber (22 Juillet 2004)

Mac OS X ne parvenait plus a s'installer à cause de la première partition de 32Ko qui contenait des données erronées et bloquait/plantait l'installation. Pour remédier à cela je suis passé , au milieu de l'installation de Debian, dans une console pour lancer mac-fdisk car partman ne m'a pas permit d'y arrivé (c'est même peu être à cause de lui que j'ai eu ce problème) # mac-fdisk /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/disc (de mémoire, disc (ou peu être disk)) en utilisant la commande p (pour lister les partitions sur le disque) mac-fdisk plantait (segmentation fault), la commande i à permit de remmettre la partition en état et donc de pouvoir réinstaller Mac OS X.

 J'ai toujour le même problème avec la partition de démarrage Apple_Bootstrap même en la créant avec mac-fdisk (partition de 819.2Ko de type ext2 ayant pour nom Apple_Bootstrap inutilisé d'après les infos de partman) ....

  Personne n'utilise Debian sur un Ibook G4 ?


----------



## tatouille (22 Juillet 2004)

http://www.twolife.org/debian/ibook.php


----------



## Ccyber (23 Juillet 2004)

J'ai suivie les informations du site      http://www.twolife.org/debian/ibook.php (voir premier message), et même en utilisant le partitionnement "automatique" l'install ne trouve pas la partition de démarrage, que j'utilise partman ou mac-fdisk, j'ai pas de chance :-( , j'ai passer un temps fou avec un modem 56K pour télécharger l'iso de 160Mo...... 
  Je vais réutiliser la méthode de http://philobsd.free.fr/Debian/branden.html on va bien voir si il y a une amélioration.


----------



## tatouille (23 Juillet 2004)

Ccyber a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suivie les informations du site      http://www.twolife.org/debian/ibook.php (voir premier message), et même en utilisant le partitionnement "automatique" l'install ne trouve pas la partition de démarrage, que j'utilise partman ou mac-fdisk, j'ai pas de chance :-( , j'ai passer un temps fou avec un modem 56K pour télécharger l'iso de 160Mo......
> Je vais réutiliser la méthode de http://philobsd.free.fr/Debian/branden.html on va bien voir si il y a une amélioration.



ha effectivement 168 mo par modem t'es un peu fou non    

bon j'avais essayé Debian version Birdy avec un autre tuto mieux mais je le retrouve plus
pour m'a part j'ai été deçu de debian ppc qui ne vaut pas l'exellente version x86
plein de truc qui marche pas en autre son ............ ecetera

je préfère de loin yellowdog qui est vraiment optimisé ppc et qui est développé pour les mac ppc donc tout marche ! c'est clean

   

voila je te conseillerais donc de te tourner vers une yellow plutot qu'une Debian


----------



## Ccyber (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon la méthode la de http://philobsd.free.fr/Debian/branden.html a le même problème que la première pour installer yaboot sur la partition de démarrage .

    Merci Tatouille je vais regarder pour La YellowDog. 

 Mais il doit y avoir un truc pour cette partition, ce n'est pas normal même en la créant automatiquement avec mac-fdisk sa ne passe pas.

   :-}   :-|  :-(  :-{

* Installer Debian Linux 3.0 sur PowerPC 
   Chapitre 8 - Démarrez votre nouveau système Debian*

*8.1.2 PowerMacs « NewWorld »*

 Les PowerMacs récents (à partir de 1998) utilisent yaboot comme chargeur d'amorçage. Le programme d'installation configurera yaboot automatiquement ; aussi, tout ce que vous avez à faire, c'est d'exécuter l'étape : « Rendre le système amorçable ». Si elle s'achève avec succès, votre système devrait alors être capable de démarrer et l'OpenFirmware sera configuré pour lancer Debian GNU/Linux.


----------



## WS95000 (24 Juillet 2004)

Je me demande si ces problèmes de l'amortissage ne vient pas d'une certaine insuffisance matériel de l'iBook  Avec les Mac entrées de gamme, c'est tjrs la même histoire: tout est tout just, dès qu'on sort du chantier battu, c'est le néant


----------



## Nathalex (24 Juillet 2004)

WS95000 a dit:
			
		

> dès qu'on sort du chantier battu



Attention ! Port du casque obligatoire !


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Août 2004)

J'ai aidé un copain à faire une installation de Debian sur la même machine que toi (Macosx et Debian) sans aucun problème en suivant la méthode de Branden Robinson (que j'ai traduite ici http://philobsd.free.fr/Debian/branden.html même si je n'ai pas mis à jour ma traduction depuis longtemps)  et tout  a fonctionné sans aucun problème.

 Il est vrai que la Debian PPC demande un peu plus de mise-au-point que la version x86 mais une fois installée elle est beaucoup (euphémisme) plus facile à "mantenir" que les autres distributions. 

 Je ne comprends pas bien exactement quel est ton problème mais je t'enjoins à aller voir la documentation de NETBSD rubrique macppc qui donne pas mal d'infos sur le sujet (même si la doc n'est pas trés synthétique)

     Regarde par exemple ceci : http://netbsd.org/Ports/macppc/partitioning.html

  Bonne chance


----------

